# Is Danish enough moisture protection for coasters?



## ghazard (Oct 16, 2008)

Need to spit out a quick set of coasters and would love to just use a few coats of danish instead of poly. Enough moisture protection?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

No, there's not enough varnish in danish oil to protect the finish. Personally, I would finish them with several coats of pure tung oil. This finish will have to be renewed occasionally, but you won't have the pealing top coat to deal with. Another option would be the thick bar top finishes that are on the market.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Note: The term "Danish Oil" is generic and vague. 
No two "Danish Oil" products are alike.
Some contain varnish and some don't. While others may contain natural resins.
The oils used can vary from modified soya oil, linseed oil, tung oil and others.
One so-called "Danish Oil" is 100% Polymerized Linseed Oil, with no other additives.

An example of this vagueness is that one popular brand of "Danish Oil" is often said by "Internet Echoers" to contain a mixture of linseed oil, polyurethane and solvent. The manufacturer says that it contains modified soya oil, resin, colorants and solvent.


----------



## ghazard (Oct 16, 2008)

It is deft danish oil.

Tim, what is the "pealing top coat" referencing?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Deftoil® Danish Oil Finish is one of the toughest "Danish Oil" products. It contains a mixture of tung oil, linseed oil and modified urethane resins. Properly apply at least three coats of this product and you should have a good finish.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

If the moisture gets under the "varnish" of the Danish oil, it will cause it to start flaking off. With pure oil, you won't have this problem, but the finish will have to be renewed occasionally. If the coasters are for hot drinks, you shouldn't have to worry about the Deft oil. Down here in Texas, coasters usually have iced tea glasses sitting on them.


----------



## ghazard (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate the insight…

Greg


----------

